# Pilbara Rock Monitors



## Aslan (Jun 17, 2007)

Does anyone keep and/or breed Pilbara Rock Monitors (_V. pilbarensis_)...

...I can't find them listed on the NPWS paperwork at all...I have seen pictures of them being kept in overseas collections and was curious as to the situation with them over here...


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 17, 2007)

I think there is one kept locally by a Mac Herps member mate but I could be mistaken. I also saw them in Japan for about $5k Aussie each.


----------



## hornet (Jun 17, 2007)

i'm not aware of any in captivity in aus, not saying there are nonek, keep your ears open, never know what you will hear.


----------



## Kratos (Jun 17, 2007)

I was going to ask the same question, I would love a pair if you find anyone with them

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## Aslan (Jun 17, 2007)

Still a little while before they would be an option for me anyway but I am very keen to acquire some in the long term if they are available...fantastic looking little monitors...

I will definately keep an eye out for them but I have a feeling that they wouldn't be too readily advertised around the traps...


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 17, 2007)

You can always get the Kimberley Rock Monitors mate, they are very similar and at a mere $2k each they are a bargain.


----------



## hornet (Jun 17, 2007)

kimberly rock monitors are on the list, i have deided i will meet them halfway by the time i have the cash they will be a little cheaper.


----------



## Aslan (Jun 17, 2007)

Yeah, they have a similar look just not quite as striking...

...you shouldn't give me more options Pete, I am still figuring out how I will eventually manage housing a Mertens...and possibly a Mitchell's...and hopefully a Mangrove...


----------

